# Coopers release 2016 Vintage Ale



## mosto (30/6/16)

Looking forward to trying this...

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/coopers-launches-2016-vintage-ale/


----------



## peteru (30/6/16)

Let's hope that this year is better than the last few. I think the last few vintages were going in the wrong direction for my liking.

In particular, 2012 did not cellar all that well. It was at it's best at just over 2 years, but another 6 months later and it was on a noticeable decline.


----------



## welly2 (30/6/16)

Got my two bottles of 2015 in the wine fridge. I think I'll hang onto them a bit longer. Might have to get a sixer of this years this time so I can have a few over the course of the year.


----------



## tiantai (22/8/16)

Oh, have one cup of beer now!


----------



## lost at sea (23/8/16)

I have 3 2015s left, alongside my last 3 dreads. Might just have 1 per year.


----------

